# Breast Feeding Passengers - Any Experience With This?



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

July 17, 2016

Three days ago, I picked up 2 ladies and a baby (in a carrier) for a 15 mile trip. I think one was the Nanny. The baby started crying. The Nanny couldn't calm her. She handed the baby to the Mother, who unbuttoned her top, and started breast feeding the little girl.

I felt somewhat uncomfortable, and a tad curious, but the mother didn't mind me seeing them. Maybe in India it's no big deal to breast-feed in front of strangers. Have any of you ever experienced this? Did you feel uncomfortable at first?

-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

By your title I thought you meant that passengers are expecting to breast fed for .85/mile.....thank goodness that isnt what you meant!

As to your question, I have had women breast feed in my car before but I pull over because the baby is not in its car seat and the law says it has to be so...no car seat...no drive


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

only if they brought enough for everyone. This can be awkward on pool rides though.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

As long as they don't get any breastmilk on your carseats. IT's all good


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> July 17, 2016
> 
> Maybe in India it's no big deal to breast-feed in front of strangers.


Why are you suggesting that? Indian society is too conservative, there is definitely no breastfeeding in public.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Not exactly my type...but that's kinda hot


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

No, but do you have any dashcam footage to share with us?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> As long as they don't get any breastmilk on your carseats. IT's all good


Ditto, you spill milk on my seat and I'll request a cleaning fee... Also if the kid is like 6 years old and sitting on him mom's lap breast feeding I might take off a few stars.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Ditto, you spill milk on my seat and I'll request a cleaning fee... Also if the kid is like 6 years and sitting on him mom's lap breast feeding I might take off a few stars.


Jealousy is an ugly emotion


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Why are you suggesting that? Indian society is too conservative, there is definitely no breastfeeding in public.


The rear window shade was pulled up. Perhaps the back seat isn't considered "public". Also, this was my 4th time with her as a passenger. Only the second time she brought her baby along.

I see that most of you are a hardened lot, with a lot of experience under your belts. Thanx for the replies!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Bad enough they are forcing the drivers to haul comfort pets, my car is not going to turn into a pumping station.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

The issue to me, it seems, is safety. Driving while the child is not properly restrained in a car seat is illegal.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Guess this is one occasion when passengers wouldn't feel comfortable with a dual lens dashcam. Could never have anticipated this.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Ditto, you spill milk on my seat and I'll request a cleaning fee... Also if the kid is like 6 years old and sitting on him mom's lap breast feeding I might take off a few stars.


6 YEARS, you do know how breast feeding works, right?


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

if someone pops out a [email protected]@b my A.D.D. shifts into overdrive..just saying..


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

up the river said:


> if someone pops out a [email protected]@b my A.D.D. shifts into overdrive..just saying..


with all due respect, if the act of a mother breastfeeding her child is a sexual turn on to you, you MAY want to seek help


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

never said it was a turn on just said my a.d.d. kicks in..do i look here..do i look there...was that a stop sign..look a squirrel...


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> with all due respect, if the act of a mother breastfeeding her child is a sexual turn on to you, you MAY want to seek help


Why does fetish have to equate to mental illness? Different strokes for different folks. Who are you to judge?

We can't fight biology, breasts are there for two reasons, to feed babies and attract mates. We are wired to be attracted to them, it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> July 17, 2016
> 
> Three days ago, I picked up 2 ladies and a baby (in a carrier) for a 15 mile trip. I think one was the Nanny. The baby started crying. The Nanny couldn't calm her. She handed the baby to the Mother, who unbuttoned her top, and started breast feeding the little girl.
> 
> I felt somewhat uncomfortable, and a tad curious, but the mother didn't mind me seeing them*. * Maybe in India it's no big deal to breast-feed in front of strangers. Have any of you ever experienced this? Did you feel uncomfortable at first?


Please check out this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-you-counting-this-as-a-person.82979/

The mother in question definitely was NOT eastern indian.....otherwise, I would have thought it could be the same 2 women and a baby. I sure hope you didn't accept a POOL ride request from them! If you did....please REPORT them!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> 6 YEARS, you do know how breast feeding works, right?


What is the maximum age before breastfeeding becomes a problem?.. splain it to us please, Papa.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Please check out this thread:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-you-counting-this-as-a-person.82979/
> 
> The mother in question definitely was NOT eastern indian.....otherwise, I would have thought it could be the same 2 women and a baby. I sure hope you didn't accept a POOL ride request from them! If you did....please REPORT them!


No..this repeat passenger never does LINE, LEAFdriver. I'm thankful for that because the trip is 20-25 minutes, and to the same location each time.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> What is the maximum age before breastfeeding becomes a problem?.. splain it to us please, Papa.


OK Papi mira, if the kid is old enough to be in first grade and outgrew the sippy cup to drink milk, mom shouldn't be whipping out the milk machine, she should be opening a container for the kid, also if the seatbelt comes off to sit on the parents lap for any reason I will low rate them and report them so I don't have to see them in my car again.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> What is the maximum age before breastfeeding becomes a problem?.. splain it to us please, Papa.


First off I doubt a woman would still be lactating 6 years after giving birth. The caloric needs of a 6 year old are way more than two breasts can provide no matter how large. Once the babies teeth start coming in breastfeeding becomes a painful experience. 2-3 years old might be the maximum and even then probably the exception, not the rule.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Can't believe you guys are uncomfortable with boobs. Look under your shirt, you have some also.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> *Can't believe you guys are uncomfortable with boobs*. Look under your shirt, you have some also.


I haven't read any posts from our colleagues stating that their uncomfortable with boobs, dirtylee. So far, the main theme has been breast feeding etiquette. I appreciate their input regarding breast-feeding passengers...which is what I asked for in post #1.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I haven't read any posts from our colleagues stating that their uncomfortable with boobs, dirtylee. So far, the main theme has been breast feeding etiquette. I appreciate their input regarding breast-feeding passengers...which is what I asked for in post #1.


Lol, some women don't care after sleepless nights. Ever seen a woman double barrel twins?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> *Once the babies teeth start coming in breastfeeding becomes a painful experience. 2-3 years old might be the maximum and even then probably the exception,* not the rule.


If a kid has a fixation and won't drink from nothing but breasts after they have teeth, couldn't the mom buy plastic nipple-guards with holes in the center?


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> If a kid has a fixation and won't drink from nothing but breasts after they have teeth, couldn't the mom buy plastic nipple-guards with holes in the center?


I believe there is a process known as weaning, not sure on the nipple guards, probably prevent them from latching on properly.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> I believe there is a process known as weaning, not sure on the nipple guards, probably prevent them from latching on properly.


After reading your post, I did a quick Google search and found out that "Nipple Shields" are a popular item! 
Link: http://www.target.com/s?category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories&searchTerm=nipple shield


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> After reading your post, I did a quick Google search and found out that "Nipple Shields" are a popular item!
> Link: http://www.target.com/s?category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories&searchTerm=nipple shield


Amazing, the things you can buy nowadays. Great, now we will have to carry these in the car, just in case.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Many women feel comfortable breastfeeding in public - many women can do so without their breasts being particularly visible. (women have a legal right to breastfeed in public places) 

However, if in a vehicle then the driver should pull over since driving with an unrestrained child is illegal and unsafe. 

Worldwide, it is normal to breastfeed till around age 4 or 5. In America, this is less common & most babies are weaned around a year. Babies with teeth can certainly breastfeed without causing any pain to the mother - however sometimes teething babies will bite & yes, that hurts. Nipple shields are not at all to prevent biting, but to help women with inverted nipples - so the baby can latch on properly. They are usually only necessary in the beginning stages of breastfeeding.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Woah woah... The 6 year old thing was a hypothetical. Breast feeding is a natural thing. Allow it. Which would you prefer? A screaming baby or a mom providing for her child? As for safety, yeah - it happens. They take the baby out to feed. Drive safe.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> First off I doubt a woman would still be lactating 6 years after giving birth. The caloric needs of a 6 year old are way more than two breasts can provide no matter how large. Once the babies teeth start coming in breastfeeding becomes a painful experience. 2-3 years old might be the maximum and even then probably the exception, not the rule.


I'm glad someone else found humor in this...


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Here, fixed it for you:



Papa Sarducci said:


> We are wired to be attracted to them, it is the nature of the *breast*.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> What is the maximum age before breastfeeding becomes a problem?.. splain it to us please, Papa.


If the kid is able to unhook mom's bra, I would say it is too old to be breastfed.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Even for us adults, foreplay involves some amount of "breastfeeding".

But is it breastfeeding if there's no lactation?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen anything like that in my cab/car or whatever. But then again I don't really want to know what goes on back there, except I think the pax are going puke or whatever.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Even for us adults, foreplay involves some amount of "breastfeeding".
> 
> But is it breastfeeding if there's no lactation?


Sounds like a question for Bill Clinton.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Most of these responses reflect poorly on the maturity of the posters. Mind your driving.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Most of these responses reflect poorly on the maturity of the posters. Mind your driving.


You talking maturity as in age or mental maturity? Ever heard of a dirty old man?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Wouldn't bother me, and it wouldn't interest me. Just don't make a mess.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> *If the kid is able to unhook mom's bra, I would say it is too old to be breastfed*.


That is a wonderfully simple rule-of-thumb, @forqualso! I've worked with nudists, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> *The caloric needs of a 6 year old are way more than two breasts can provide, NO MATTER HOW LARGE THEY ARE*.


Papa Sarducci, what you stated above reminded me of something I read years ago in an adult publication. The size of the breast(s) doesn't determine how much milk is produced. It has more to do with stimulation of the mammy glands, according to: * http://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-true-that-moms-with-small-breasts-produce-less-milk_10310185.bc *.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Papa Sarducci, what you stated above reminded me of something I read years ago in an adult publication. The size of the breast(s) doesn't determine how much milk is produced. It has more to do with stimulation of the mammy glands, according to: * http://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-true-that-moms-with-small-breasts-produce-less-milk_10310185.bc *.


Unless they had small breasts and got implants.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Anyone else notice this thread is a sausage fest?


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

I'm lactose intolerant, doesn't bother me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Something so normal should even have a question attached to it. But yes, I get it.

Breast feeding in my TNC ride is not a breast feeding issue but just a car seat safety issue. I would not have had a baby in my car without a car seat. If PAX took kid out of car seat, the ride would be over or...

Being a dad who had breast feed kids, and having lived and traveled in other countries, I'd probably park and offer to wait until they were finished or ask if they wanted to end ride and get out.

Thanks Nestle's, Mead Johnson, and others for taking a supplemental baby milk formula product and convincing us that it was healthier and the norm over breast feeding. Stress on formula for supplementing breast feeding.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Something so normal should even have a question attached to it. But yes, I get it.
> *Being a dad who had breast feed kids*, and having lived and traveled in other countries, I'd probably park and offer to wait until they were finished or ask if they wanted to end ride and get out.


Am I reading this right? At any rate, if she (or anyone) breast-feeds again, I'll contact LYFT and get the company's official directions on what I should do.

BTW.. Pulling over seems to be the most humane common-sense advice offered. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Am I reading this right? At any rate, if she (or anyone) breast-feeds again, I'll contact LYFT and get the company's official directions on what I should do.
> 
> BTW.. Pulling over seems to be the most humane common-sense advice offered. Thanks everyone!


He is saying he is a dad who owned breast fed kids not that he had breast fed them.
He *had* breastfed kids. (someone breast fed his kids)
He had *breastfed* kids. (he breastfed the kids)
lol english is weird.

Simple fact is, unless local law dictates otherwise, baby should be restrained in seat. A mother who cares enough to breadtfeed should also care enough to buckle them up.
Best advice, find out what mom wants. Her choice are to pull over with meter running till baby happy, or end ride snd call back later.
If she complains remind her that a 10 pound baby in a 35mph accident will "weigh" 350lbs! (its weight times speed to get force of body) If she somehow was able to hold on to that poor infant, she would most likely crush it to death. That should put those complaints to rest.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uberbugg said:


> He is saying he is a dad who owned breast fed kids not that he had breast fed them.
> He *had* breastfed kids. (someone breast fed his kids)
> He had *breastfed* kids. (he breastfed the kids)
> lol english is weird.
> ...


Exactly what he said...or she said.

Although with our breast pump (and by our, I mean my wife's so as not to cause confusion), I might had figuratively " breastfed " although, ouch, not had literally "breastfed" my kids 

Didn't see this coming when you all signed up for uberpeople.net did ya?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> After reading your post, I did a quick Google search and found out that "Nipple Shields" are a popular item!
> Link: http://www.target.com/s?category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories&searchTerm=nipple shield


now you can provide them with your hand sanitizer


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

forqalso said:


> If the kid is able to unhook mom's bra, I would say it is too old to be breastfed.


One hand or two?

A baby could manage it with 2 hands but one handed takes skillz.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

If a 3-6 year old can do it with one hand, kudos man. I still cant one hand and i've been practicing for years.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> July 17, 2016
> 
> Three days ago, I picked up 2 ladies and a baby (in a carrier) for a 15 mile trip. I think one was the Nanny. The baby started crying. The Nanny couldn't calm her. She handed the baby to the Mother, who unbuttoned her top, and started breast feeding the little girl.
> 
> ...


At first I didn't mind but then my right nipple started getting sore because they can't really reach my left one while I'm driving.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Wait, so you can accept babies? Do you have a car seat base for the carrier to sit in?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Unless they had *small breasts* and got implants.


No no..that's not what that medical article said at all, Papa Sarducci. Breast milk volume is determined by the size of the mammary glands within the breasts. You're saying that implants crowd out the mammary glands?


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Dennis' comment was awesome! Hahaha


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Papa Sarducci said:


> First off I doubt a woman would still be lactating 6 years after giving birth. The caloric needs of a 6 year old are way more than two breasts can provide no matter how large. Once the babies teeth start coming in breastfeeding becomes a painful experience. 2-3 years old might be the maximum and even then probably the exception, not the rule.


My neighbor breast fed her ADOPTED children. They were adopted many years after her last child was born. Just the sound of a baby crying made her lactate.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably 99% of everyone reading and/or responding to this thread was breast fed in a moving car at one time or another. And, yes we should pull over for safety sake, but I'm guessing that's more cuz the _distracted driving_ then anything else....


----------



## NoCommission (May 23, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> By your title I thought you meant that passengers are expecting to breast fed for .85/mile.....thank goodness that isnt what you meant!
> 
> As to your question, I have had women breast feed in my car before but I pull over because the baby is not in its car seat and the law says it has to be so...no car seat...no drive


hahah me too but how much per mile you can accept to breastfeed the passenger?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I once long ago had an X girlfriend with a pituitary tumor who could squirt milk across the room.

That stuffs stinks if it gets on your Seats.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> *Probably 99% of everyone reading and/or responding to this thread was breast fed in a moving car at one time or another.*


Maybe that's why men love breasts so much, and why my simple question to start this thread didn't end with the simple answers members provided back on page #1. Sigmund Freud hinted at this in his writings on how early childhood experiences shape sexual fixations when we attain adulthood.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> My neighbor breast fed her ADOPTED children. Just the sound of a baby crying made her lactate.


Wow! First time I've heard of that effect. I bet your neighbor always requests a restaurant table far removed from babies. I used to do that too, but for different reasons.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I once long ago had an X girlfriend with a pituitary tumor who could squirt milk across the room.
> 
> That stuffs stinks if it gets on your Sears.


Your X-girlfriend had "ProLACTinomas". (https://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/t...nosis-treatment-pituitary-tumor/prolactinomas ) I hope her treatment was successful! The article says that without treatment, the excessive milk production could continue for decades.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Your X-girlfriend had "ProLACTinomas". (https://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/t...nosis-treatment-pituitary-tumor/prolactinomas ) I hope her treatment was successful! The article says that without treatment, the excessive milk production could continue for decades.


Hers was non cancerous.

Her Dr. Was a coke head.
Missed a chunk,it grew back.

She would not sue him because she liked him.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hers was non cancerous.
> Her Dr. Was a coke head.
> Missed a chunk,it grew back.
> 
> She would not sue him because she liked him.


I guess her doctor had a good bedside manner, and your x-girlfriend was not a malicious gold-digger. I'm sure both of you were thankful that this tumor was NOT malignant. She just may have sued him, if it was.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hers was non cancerous.
> 
> Her Dr. Was a coke head.
> Missed a chunk,it grew back.
> ...


Doctor -  - ExGF


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TO FORUM OWNERS: This thread is "featured" on the main page of the forum, but the cover photo is one of a BABY BOTTLE. What's up with that? It should be a baby being breast-fed. It can be tasteful, like this:


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Breast feeding older children is not unheard of:

http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/20...-s-right-about-a-six-year-old-who-breastfeeds

Was all the rage 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> TO FORUM OWNERS: This thread is "featured" on the main page of the forum, but the cover photo is one of a BABY BOTTLE. What's up with that? It should be a baby being breast-fed. It can be tasteful, like this:
> View attachment 50107


That pic you mentioned is of a plastic "boob", yours is a plastic baby.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm mixed on this one, on one hand breastfeeding is natural and I see no issues with it even in public. If your kids hungry, feed them, that's what boobs are for. On the other hand, kids not in a car seat are a no go in my car.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL - when I'm thinking this thread is going into the gutter, it becomes "featured".

smh...


----------



## GoLeftCurtis (Aug 11, 2015)

From the movie _Fearless_... Don't breastfeed while you are driving.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

I would ask are you going to tattoo my back windows.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I tell people never to assume. I, assume the mother brought the car seat with her and at some point decides to take the baby out of the car seat, while you are driving? Lady put the baby back in the car seat or you're out.  There's no reason why the mother wouldn't have a bottle of breast milk either, especially knowing she's going out and about, in a technology vehicle.  What would she do if she was driving her car? 

This is why you can refuse a pax with a child.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> 6 YEARS, you do know how breast feeding works, right?


Doubtful.

Probably just a Game of Thrones viewer %)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You got your doggies....we got other ppl's mommas

/ Live n let live, to each his own



UberPartnerDennis said:


> with all due respect, if the act of a mother breastfeeding her child is a sexual turn on to you, you MAY want to seek help


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> After reading post, I did a quick Google search and found out that "Nipple Shields" are a popular item!
> Link: http://www.target.com/s?category=0|All|matchallpartial|all+categories&searchTerm=nipple shield


Niplle shields come in two varieties:

1.Breastfeeding, to stop leak thru / stain on clothing

2. Pasties etc., anti-chafe/ anti-exposure/ hide/deemphasize prominent nips showing thru clothing

...NEATHER is anti-vampire


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

NoCommission said:


> hahah me too but how much per mile you can accept to breastfeed the passenger?


only one way to answer that ..


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

When my wife had our first kid she would breastfeed anywhere but she used a cover. Both of my kids drank breast milk until they were 1 but my daughter would only drink from a bottle. We took a plane from FL to NC and my 6 month old son didn't make a peep because he was busy sucking and slept the entire way.

I see nothing wrong with it but having kids probably has some to do with that and a sexy wife with a nice rack.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I once long ago had an X girlfriend with a pituitary tumor who could squirt milk across the room.
> 
> That stuffs stinks if it gets on your Seats.


That...probably wasnt milk

Watch some JAV pron or somethin if you dont believe, but it most certainly does NOT stream nor go in one specific direction

If it could hit across the room, it would COVER half the room


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Watch some JAV pron or somethin if you dont believe, but it most certainly does NOT stream nor go in one specific direction


I once dated a single mother of a 6 month old. It certainly does stream and goes in at least 2 separate directions, my right eye and ear! No detes, but it was hilarious!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

No drinking in my car!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> July 17, 2016
> 
> Three days ago, I picked up 2 ladies and a baby (in a carrier) for a 15 mile trip. I think one was the Nanny. The baby started crying. The Nanny couldn't calm her. She handed the baby to the Mother, who unbuttoned her top, and started breast feeding the little girl.
> 
> ...


It's completely natural to breast feed your kids, and sometimes you may have to do it on the spot for a few reasons. there's nothing sexual about it, it is just feeding time. It may make people uncomfortable, and it can be done discreetly, like in the back corner of a restaurant, or the privacy of an automobile. perhaps asking would be better then just doing. Completely understandable how this could make anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## uuberr (Jul 12, 2016)

If thats what the mother thinks is best for her kid then thats what it is. I would never have a problem with that.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

My two cents from a female perspective...

I see this to be somewhat comparable to a guy adjusting/tugging his nuts. You simply look the other way and life goes on. 

The issue of safety is a valid one. I would simply let the mom know that u can't drive I'd the child is not in the car seat. You might have to pull over for 5 mins if it's a long ride or she might simply secure the child bk in its seat.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Why does fetish have to equate to mental illness? Different strokes for different folks. Who are you to judge?
> 
> We can't fight biology, breasts are there for two reasons, to feed babies and attract mates. We are wired to be attracted to them, it is the nature of the beast.


Love babies. Love boobs. I don't see a downside here. Seriously though, is this a common "problem?" I haven't been exactly inundated by breastfeeding women trying to use my backseat. Maybe I should post a sign: Breastfeeding Safe Zone.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Why does fetish have to equate to mental illness? Different strokes for different folks. Who are you to judge?
> 
> We can't fight biology, breasts are there for two reasons, to feed babies and attract mates. We are wired to be attracted to them, it is the nature of the beast.


...and that's...the breast of the story.

Or

...and the breast is history.

Or

...May they breast in peace.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

stuber said:


> Love babies. Love boobs. I don't see a downside here. Seriously though, is this a common "problem?" I haven't been exactly inundated by breastfeeding women trying to use my backseat. Maybe I should post a sign: Breastfeeding Safe Zone.


If I had a sign it would say something like if your kid needs a breast, you need a car seat.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> As long as they don't get any breastmilk on your carseats. IT's all good


Seat covers are vital, especially if you grind at the zoo a lot. Lots of mammals at that place.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Seat covers are vital, especially if you grind at the zoo a lot. Lots of mammals at that place.


Some of the passengers we have to pick up DO make it feel like we are grinding at the zoo.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I work nights a lot, so its the friggin Wild Animal PArk out there for me. Funny though with all the issues I hear about kids and car seats... those little basterds sound just as bad.


----------

